# LG 32LK450 or Sony 32BX320



## Suvrojit (Oct 23, 2011)

I am confused between the two models - LG 32LK450 or Sony 32BX320. My father is inclined to the Sony model while I'm with the LG one. Checked it out at two retail shops. The LG has IPS with 1080p resolution & the colour reproduction is good while the Sony has better sharpness. Will be buying it tomorrow. The prices are almost same for those two. So what do you guys say which one is good?


----------



## game-freak (Oct 24, 2011)

points to be considered 
1. 32BX320 is 720p is not full HD where as LG 32LK450 is 1080p is full HD
2. 32BX320 has audio output 8Wx2 where as LG 32LK450 has audio output 10Wx2 
so in my opinion LG 32LK450 is the winner


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2011)

Lg 32lk450.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

LG 32LK450 for the same reasons already mentioned by game-freak.


----------



## Suvrojit (Oct 24, 2011)

Note: Well thank you guys for your support I just brought the LG mentioned model at a offer price of 29,900. The guy at the store reduced 90 rupees & also mentioned a freebie i.e a dvd player or an airtel HD set top box w/h 1 month subscription which i refused both & ultimately the price of the tv came down to 28,900. The receptionist also mentioned if i had an old model i could get a further 1k discount. Also due to Diwali offer I am yet to receive the assured gift (a scratch card)which they said to check after Diwali due to guarantee issues. The technician will come tomorrow to do the fittings. If anyone needs a review just post a reply I will do one.


----------



## abhishek_del (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey,

I bought a Sony EX520 just a week back. I would love if you could review your LG TV.


----------



## Suvrojit (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok! I will do the review & post the link soon...I will keep you updated!!!


----------

